# LSL to S-works



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

A lot of people talk about moving the parts over to another frame. Well for me, that talk became reality a 2 weeks ago. I wanted to share with people on this forum just how EASY it is to convert the parts over to another bike. 

I purchased the LSL about a month before I started working for the summer in Trek/Specialized shop. While working there, I found out about the "blem" program through Specialized. In early August, A set of New! Never used! 2002 S-Works E5 frames popped up there for a steal! :thumbsup: $225 for frame/fork/headset. Frame was a 55cm compact, which is about the size of a traditional 56.

Frame came in just under a week and looked amazing.

Nice things about the S-works frame

*68mm BB* - Frame used 9spd Ultegra/DA Octalink in the day - Moto uses ISIS (~Same Thing)
*27.2 Seat post* - No need to replace the seat post!*
31.8 Clamp on*- No new front mech!
*Fuji Carbon Fork (FC-440)* - wanted the full carbon steer instead of the AL one, plus didn't want to cut the new fork. Plus! Added more wheelbase. It’s Like Glue in corners!
*Cane Creek Brakes * were perfect, didn't need to get a pair of long reach for the frame.

In Short, It was a 100% conversion to the new frame. Its almost scary how well it all fit on the S-works frame. Plus, Really Sexy

To be honest, I am happier with this bike than I would be with a brand new Roubaix or a Tarmac with Full Ultegra. Why? Money! It ended up being cheaper to buy from Bikes direct and move the parts to S-works than it would to employee purchase a Trek or a Specialized. Almost scary. I am VERY happy that Bikes Direct could offer such a great groupo on the LSL and made for a perfect conversion. 

Thanks Mike!

For all the weight weenies out there, the bike weighs 17.7lbs ( 8kg) with:
- Rear pack (standard flat kit)
- Specialized Bottle Pro Cage
- LOOK Keo Classic pedals

Below are some pics. The color of the frame in the pics is not the real color! This is where pics fail the bike! I will have some more up tomorrow after my ride. 

If anyone else has moved there BD parts to another frame, please post pics and tell us about it. Comments and questions are welcome

Ride Hard!









The LSL









The Frame.... SWEEEET!


----------



## jjton (Oct 2, 2008)

you new bike looks very nice. What was the LSL weight? How do you feel the riding between LSL and S-works? What kind of tools do I need to do my transfer? Do you have detail steps? thanks.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

jjton said:


> you new bike looks very nice. What was the LSL weight? How do you feel the riding between LSL and S-works? What kind of tools do I need to do my transfer? Do you have detail steps? thanks.


LSL weight was 19lbs with all of my bags and pedals. the S-works is 17.6lbs which is just over 8kg...Stiff as a rock and climbs like and antelope! 


Like I said in the build page, You need to check the frame you are buying if all the parts work...Like BB size, Head tube length( if you want to use your old fork), Maybe even Seat post size.


I used all new cables for shifting but reused the rear brake cable for the front brake since its so short.

For me it was 100% of the parts minus the headset which came with the frame.

If you are getting a same size frame then you don't need to shorten the brake housing. On the rear brake, I had to cut about and inch off the housing to make it work correctly. Other than that - Nothing major

Basic tools needed - For my bike
--------------------------------------------------
Crank puller with ISIS plug.
splined BB removing tool for cartridge BBs
Metric hex set.
--------------------------------------------------
If you are buying a Frame from an shop, have them " Face and Chase" The BB This will ensure you are getting a proper seal with the cups or the cartridge BB

Hope this helps, its a lot of fun but its a pain when things dot work out just right. Put up your picks when you get them.


----------

